# Does worldmark still have value



## toontoy (May 24, 2019)

We own a point contract that we are not using. I am thinking of selling it. Do contracts hold value and how would you sell.


----------



## VacationForever (May 24, 2019)

The going rate is 30 cents to 40 cents per point.  If it comes fully loaded (prior year's and current year's points are unused), you can get it towards the upper end of of 30-40 cents. You can list it here on TUG but you must be a member to do so, list it on wmowners.com and the facebook page for owners.  I don't remember the name of the Worldmark account on FB but you can search for it.


----------



## Panbad (May 24, 2019)

toontoy said:


> We own a point contract that we are not using. I am thinking of selling it. Do contracts hold value and how would you sell.


How many credits?  I've been looking to purchase.


----------



## toontoy (May 24, 2019)

I am not sure if it violates the rules or not of the forum but its a smaller contract. I bought it to see if I liked the club and it just doesn't work out for me. I would be willing to trade for another HGVC week, I was looking at diversifying but didnt pan out.


----------



## toontoy (May 24, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> The going rate is 30 cents to 40 cents per point.  If it comes fully loaded (prior year's and current year's points are unused), you can get it towards the upper end of of 30-40 cents. You can list it here on TUG but you must be a member to do so, list it on wmowners.com and the facebook page for owners.  I don't remember the name of the Worldmark account on FB but you can search for it.



thanks for the info that is what I was thinking, its around what I bought it for so thats good.


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2019)

toontoy said:


> thanks for the info that is what I was thinking, its around what I bought it for so thats good.



You can also look at Completed Auctions on eBay to get an idea of what things are selling for.  Bargains exist for both buyers and sellers, but it's a good way to check average prices.  If yours is a common credit amount (6K, for example), there are many available.  Holding out for a higher price may delay the opportunity to sell.

Hope this helps. 

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (May 24, 2019)

toontoy said:


> I bought it to see if I liked the club and it just doesn't work out for me. I would be willing to trade for another HGVC week, I was looking at diversifying but didnt pan out.



If you dont mind me asking, what did not work for you?

I am sure a number of the recent posters asking about WM would be interested in hearing, as most of the recommendations about WM made here are from owners who find it works for them (i.e. me, and others).


----------



## geist1223 (May 24, 2019)

The people I have talked to in the past in which Worldmark did not work could not or did not like to plan 13 months in advance. Yet they still want Hawaii or other high demand locations.


----------



## toontoy (May 24, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what did not work for you?
> 
> I am sure a number of the recent posters asking about WM would be interested in hearing, as most of the recommendations about WM made here are from owners who find it works for them (i.e. me, and others).







geist1223 said:


> The people I have talked to in the past in which Worldmark did not work could not or did not like to plan 13 months in advance. Yet they still want Hawaii or other high demand locations.



The booking window was ok and booking kn advance but I wasn't really prepared to have to book a full week. I rarely stay a full week.  The partial week window didn't really have what I was looking for. It just wasn't flexible enough for our travel needs. The last couple of stays haven't been that great and I looked at cash prices just to book what we would have and it really wasn't that much more. The quality was a concern and is one of the major factors. I bought mainly for the Pacific coast and Anaheim resort and the cost to just rent a room is less than using points for thay resort.


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2019)

toontoy said:


> The booking window was ok and booking kn advance but I wasn't really prepared to have to book a full week. I rarely stay a full week.  The partial week window didn't really have what I was looking for. It just wasn't flexible enough for our travel needs. The last couple of stays haven't been that great and I looked at cash prices just to book what we would have and it really wasn't that much more. The quality was a concern and is one of the major factors. I bought mainly for the Pacific coast and Anaheim resort and the cost to just rent a room is less than using points for thay resort.



I think this is where the Waitlist would help, if you wanted to book shorter stays on shorter notice. Generally a timeshare provides a level of amenities a hotel room wouldn’t. 

But I also agree, if it doesn’t work the way you want to use it, time to let it go.

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (May 25, 2019)

toontoy said:


> The booking window was ok and booking kn advance but I wasn't really prepared to have to book a full week. I rarely stay a full week.  The partial week window didn't really have what I was looking for. It just wasn't flexible enough for our travel needs. The last couple of stays haven't been that great and I looked at cash prices just to book what we would have and it really wasn't that much more. The quality was a concern and is one of the major factors. I bought mainly for the Pacific coast and Anaheim resort and the cost to just rent a room is less than using points for thay resort.



By Pacific coast do you mean the small high-demand resorts (i.e. Pismo Beach, Marina Dunes) or somewhere else? And I am guessing it was peak season - since the 7 day rule does not apply during white/blue season.

Yes, with Anaheim you would the Club Wyndham VIP owners who could book with their discount/upgrade privileges.


----------



## toontoy (Jun 11, 2019)

yeah he smaller high demand and even some of the larger along the Oregon coast and Washington state. I think its going to go on the auction block soon. It just wasnt a fit for us. HGVC is what I have had much longer and I think we are going to sell this and buy more HGVC points, thanks for everyone's info and help. I was thinking I have to be doing something wrong.


----------

